# Insane 2 days growth.... High light + co2.. Soil tank...



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Can't believe it... ahaha this is insane.. everything is spreading / growing super duper fast...










the third day today.. some of the plants are almost at the tip of the water :/

Bad camera angles , next time I may set up a tripod!


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

what kind of soil did you use?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

duuude, thats sick!!!! time for a nice dutch scape! XD


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

iBetta said:


> duuude, thats sick!!!! time for a nice dutch scape! XD


hahah yea I ditched my Iwagumi Scape  since I took everything apart!



tranceaddict said:


> what kind of soil did you use?


miracle Gro Organic Potting soil

I am experimenting with Walstad Method with high lights and co2
Addition to Pottery clay + Osmocote


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Yup that's the good stuff. I'm getting great growth too but not as fast as you. low lights for me  

good luck with the tank. it's pretty low maintenance.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

tranceaddict said:


> Yup that's the good stuff. I'm getting great growth too but not as fast as you. low lights for me
> 
> good luck with the tank. it's pretty low maintenance.


Thanks, I hear it slows down a lot though with time!

What I am real worried about is using all the nutrients as my tank is high light / co2 but that's why I am experimenting !  Maybe I'll switch it to low-medium light when everything gets bushy and I perfect that scape..


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Canadianbettas said:


> Thanks, I hear it slows down a lot though with time!
> 
> What I am real worried about is using all the nutrients as my tank is high light / co2 but that's why I am experimenting !  Maybe I'll switch it to low-medium light when everything gets bushy and I perfect that scape..


When the soil runs out of nutrients, just treat the soil like Flourite or eco-complete, dose ferts. Soil is very high CEC.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Canadianbettas said:


> I am experimenting with Walstad Method with high lights and co2
> Addition to Pottery clay + Osmocote


Interesting that you call it the Walstad method, since it doesn't use high lights nor CO2


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Interesting that you call it the Walstad method, since it doesn't use high lights nor CO2


haha this thread was long time ago when i first started experimenting!

its not walstad method!


----------

